# Seattle



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be in Seattle the early part of next week on business. I will have a little time in the mornings for myself. Thinking of renting a bike. How is biking in Seattle? The weather is not supposed to be great...


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Muaythaibike said:


> I will be in Seattle the early part of next week on business. I will have a little time in the mornings for myself. Thinking of renting a bike. How is biking in Seattle? The weather is not supposed to be great...


There are certainly some good rides around Seattle. I'm not fond of riding right in the city itself, though I see plenty of bike commuters doing it. I can highly recommend the loop around the north part of Lake Washington (37 mi).

As for the weather, the forecast this time of year always just shows 'rain'. This week that really does mean real rain, but most of the time it really means that somewhere in the region, at some time during the day, there will be a shower or light rain, but most of the day will be ok. The weather is highly variable, both time-wise and by locality.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

If you are down town make your way to the water front and head north until you see the fountain of the naked man and boy (don't ask)- then get on the bike trail and stay on it. Take that out to Discover Park and do a few loops around the park. Some hills, nice scenery, that is a good ride, and it will be pretty hard to get lost. How hard do you want to ride? I can recommend other rides, but I am not sure how many hours you want to spend..........MTT :thumbsup: 

PS Best way to predict the rain around here is your favorite radar map (I like NOAA), and the traffic cameras. The traffic cameras will tell you how far away the rain clouds are and how hard it is actually raining.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Riding through downtown is perfectly safe. You just need to keep your wits about you and be ready to really hammer it at times. Otherwise the rides mentioned are good ones. You can also go over the I-90 bridge and do the Mercer Island loop. Theres some great climbs around here too. Come over to my side of the lake and do the Zoo road with me. 

Expect rain but don't be to surprised if the sun comes beaming out. It has been very random for the last week or so. Makes things horrible at times.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok I dont know the city at all.. First time here but i hear very good things. I am staying at The Marriott on the water front on Alaskan way. I understnd there is some good bikibg right out my door. What are you recommendations? I dont want to get lost!!!! One long road would be awesome...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Muaythaibike said:


> Ok I dont know the city at all.. First time here but i hear very good things. I am staying at The Marriott on the water front on Alaskan way. I understnd there is some good bikibg right out my door. What are you recommendations? I dont want to get lost!!!! One long road would be awesome...


Don't worry. Everyone gets lost in Seattle if you aren't used to it. It's half the fun. 


If you want to get to that trail by the naked statue (Seattle Sculpture Park) just face the water and hang a right.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

for a longer ride, take a right (water on your right) ride down the waterfront following the bike lane. The bike lane will eventually have a right turn option to take you under and underpass out across a bridge to West Seattle. You will eventually ride over the bridge in a bike lane/sidewalk out to the beach in West Seattle. You have bike lanes all the way out to a very nice park overlooking the greater puget sound. It's an out and back deal and you really can't get lost. Its a waterfront ride the whole way so just keep the bay/puget sound on your right going out and on your left coming back. Ask the hotel keep to point at W Seattle and you can see the large loop you are going to make from the hotel front door
Have fun and stay dry


----------

